# slot



## eltorrox

Am dificultati cu traducerea cuvantului "slot" in contextul comunicatiilor mobile. Am gasit in dictionar "fanta", "canelura", "interval", etc., dar nimic nu-mi suna bine in contextul respectiv.

Exemplu:

"Systems and methods for providing systems and methods for communicating control information by transmitting the control information in slots that use at least two different slot formats."


----------



## Reef Archer

Io am tot tălmăcit prin *papuc*.

papuc = ♦  Piesă folosită la legarea unui conductor electric la bornele unei  instalații electrice sau ale unui aparat electric în vederea stabilirii  unui contact demontabil.

Vezi acest dicționar tehnic pentru alte zeci de posibile variante.


----------



## farscape

Este vorba de "time slot" - un interval temporal din structura unui  semnal de telecomunicaţii, când se trasmite o informaţie distinctă,  specifică unei funcţii sau unui receptor. Pentru ilustrare vezi  http://www.wirelessdictionary.com/wireless_dictionary_UMTS_LTE_Type_2_Frame_Definition.html 

Best,


----------



## Reef Archer

Atunci,

time slot = *poziție temporală* (la modulația în cod de impulsuri)


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> Atunci,
> 
> time slot = *poziție temporală* (la modulația în cod de impulsuri)



Nu este o _poziţie_ este un _interval_, adică are o durată diferită de zero - diagrama care am indicat-o mai devreme este suficient de edificatoare.

Fiecare *time slot* are o poziţie specifică într-un *frame* (pachet de date in telecom).

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

Da, dar _time slot_ e consacrat în dicționar cu forma pe care am prezentat-o.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> Da, dar _time slot_ e consacrat în dicționar cu forma pe care am prezentat-o.




... şi care e greşită - n-ar fi prima dată, iar dicţionarele tehnice nu  sunt neapărat un model de corectitudine, ca să zic aşa  Când spun "the  information is in a given time slot" este clar că mă refer la o  secvenţă de date, cu o anumită durata, dintr-un pachet de date.  Datele/biţii sunt evenimente fizice şi nu doar un moment în timp.

Sper ca măcar de data asta să fie mai clar 

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

Asta e o discuție în care nu vreau să intru 
Corectitudinea dicționarelor tehnice, ca și particularitățile tehnice ale telecomunicațiilor - sunt dincolo de orice pretenție personală a mea de expertiză.

~Edit~
Până una-alta însă, din punctul meu de vedere, rămâne validă definiția pe care am lipit-o din dicționar: *poziție temporală* (la modulația în cod de impulsuri), cu atât mai mult cu cât nicăieri nu văd tradus slot prin _interval_, ci exclusiv prin _poziție_.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> Până una-alta însă, din punctul meu de vedere, rămâne validă definiția pe care am lipit-o din dicționar: *poziție temporală* (la modulația în cod de impulsuri), cu atât mai mult cu cât nicăieri nu văd tradus slot prin _interval_, ci exclusiv prin _poziție_.



Cine traduce:

"time slot - a time assigned on a schedule or agenda; "the TV program has a new time slot"; "an aircraft landing slot"

interval, time interval - a definite length of time marked off by two instants
Based on WordNet 3.0, © 2003-2008 Princeton University, Farlex Inc."

prin "poziție temporală" trebuie să-şi caute altă meserie  Nu prea mă mir, pentru că PCM (Pulse Code Modulation) e tradus prin "modulația în cod de impulsuri"  

Dacă logică nu e, atunci nimic nu e, ca să zic aşa. Pentru mine discuţia se opreşte aici...

Later,


----------

